

Jailbreak wii - jacksure
http://jailbreakwii.net/
Until recently I had no idea you could unlock a wii console without voiding your warranty, allowing you to do more with it, like play homebrew games and using it as a dvd player.
======
jacksure
look outside the box, Enjoy!

